# Fastest DIY light modifier (post yours)



## anthonyd (Jan 19, 2014)

My son was drawing tonight and I wanted to take a few pictures of him, but didn't want to bother setting up lights, so I made a ... "soft box" out of printer paper leaning against cereal boxes and put in my flashgun with a remote trigger.
Any feedback is welcome (including negative) and I hope to see other people's crazy quick and cheap solutions posted.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 19, 2014)

Great idea. I think it looks great. I generally keep a stofen with my 600ex


----------

